# free pdf editor



## stinger608 (Mar 4, 2013)

Of course when you google this it shows tons of free pdf editors. 

Does anyone recommend a good one that doesn't install a bunch of malware or other crap on your system? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Of course when you google this it shows tons of free pdf editors.
> 
> Does anyone recommend a good one that doesn't install a bunch of malware or other crap on your system?
> 
> thanks in advance.



Have you tried Google documents? FYI the PDF has to be saved as "editable" to begin with. If all else fails and its a one time thing you can DL the Illustrator 30 day trial and do whatever you need to.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Adobe Creative Suite CS2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Adobe Creative Suite CS2.



 Little over kill to edit a PDF. All he needs if hes gonna buy something is Acrobat Pro.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Little over kill to edit a PDF. All he needs if hes gonna buy something is Acrobat Pro.



Yeah, but Adobe Creative Suit CS2 is free...  They offer Acrobat Pro by itself I guess too, but why bother, just get the whole suite.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, but Adobe Creative Suit CS2 is free...  They offer Acrobat Pro by itself I guess too, but why bother, just get the whole suite.



Adobe Creative Suit CS2 is free since when?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Adobe Creative Suit CS2 is free since when?



Since they shut down the activation servers and released an activation free version.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 4, 2013)

Foxit Reader


----------



## Frick (Mar 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> since they shut down the activation servers and released an activation free version.



Aeyp.

http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/index.html

Which tbh is pretty damn good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Since they shut down the activation servers and released an activation free version.



You still have to sign in and verify the original serial number.

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/policy-pricing/creative-suite-2-activation-end-life.html

EDIT: Nevermind.....

I dunno what they are thinking with this.



> Adobe strongly advises against running unsupported and outdated software. The serial numbers provided as a part of the download may only be used by customers who legitimately purchased CS2 or Acrobat 7 and need to maintain their current use of these products.



Then don't give out the F@#KING SERIAL NUMBERS.  I read about this a few months back they were gonna do this but you were gonna have to log into Adobe Live and enter your old number for a new one. But from what Frick posted they just said screw it! 

FYI guys Photoshop CS2 isn't 64-bit. This is fine for minor editing and such but nothing that you need tons of RAM for. HOWEVER Illustrator is only 64-bit in CS6 so if you wanna a bad ass vector program CS2 is plenty!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI guys Photoshop CS2 isn't 64-bit.



Is anything in CS2 64-bit?


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI guys Photoshop CS2 isn't 64-bit. This is fine for minor editing and such but nothing that you need tons of RAM for. HOWEVER Illustrator is only 64-bit in CS6 so if you wanna a bad ass vector program CS2 is plenty!



So will photoshop cs2 not run on Win7 x64?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Is anything in CS2 64-bit?



Nothing at all and in Photoshop its VERY needed. However Illustrator was 32-bit all the way up until CS5! So basically with CS2 you get a very modern vector program with Illustrator.



BrooksyX said:


> So will photoshop cs2 not run on Win7 x64?



It will run fine AFAIK. It just won't support a lot of RAM and you will get major slow downs. Photoshop RAPES RAM.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nothing at all and in Photoshop its VERY needed. However Illustrator was 32-bit all the way up until CS5! So basically with CS2 you get a very modern vector program with Illustrator.



Well Photoshop wasn't 64-bit until CS4.  But unless you are doing professional level of work the 32-bit version of Photoshop shouldn't be an issue.  But anyway, we're getting way off topic here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Well Photoshop wasn't 64-bit until CS4.  But unless you are doing professional level of work the 32-bit version of Photoshop shouldn't be an issue.



I guess that's true. Ive been bringing Photoshop to its knees since 3.0.  Thinking of going back to 32-bit makes me cringe. However I've done some really nice work in 32-bit.

Did this 10 years ago.....


----------



## Frick (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno what they are thinking with this.



They are thinking good thoughts. For hobbyists it's damnable excellent imo. Even if it's "only" 32 bit it's miles ahead of anything free.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It will run fine AFAIK. It just won't support a lot of RAM and you will get major slow downs. Photoshop RAPES RAM.



Well I might have to give this a try. I took a photoshop class my freshman year of college and we used CS3, i still have a copy of CS3 but the student trial ran out years ago lol. Would be nice to have a legit version again. I just do light editing here and there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> They are thinking good thoughts. For hobbyists it's damnable excellent imo. Even if it's "only" 32 bit it's miles ahead of anything free.




You aint kiddin!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2013)

I ended up with Foxit recently which seems pretty decent for free though I am not sure about editing offhand.


----------



## erixx (Mar 4, 2013)

Foxit is a bit primitive for my tastes but you can't criticize them. Just tried http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/index.html and it works and registers even if I have no previous products from them.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 4, 2013)

I've started using Foxit recently and I like it. However, I only view documents. Anything is better than Adobe.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm somewhat confused as to why people are recommending Adobe software, especially Adobe software that is old.  While I can appreciate that Photoshop is an industry standard and Flash Player is used quite a bit (more than it should be), I can also appreciate that Adobe software has been exploited a number of times over the years, leading one to believe they don't take security as seriously as they should.

Anyway, here's how I usually try and find the most favorable freeware (I would have an ad blocker running.  In the past I've had issues, but the site is legitimate):

Softpedia

From that list, CutePDF and PrimoPDF seem like your most favorable choices.  They are ad-supported, but this generally means they ask if you want to install the Ask.com toolbar or something else during installation.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> I'm somewhat confused as to why people are recommending Adobe software, especially Adobe software that is old. While I can appreciate that Photoshop is an industry standard and Flash Player is used quite a bit (more than it should be), I can also appreciate that Adobe software has been exploited a number of times over the years, leading one to believe they don't take security as seriously as they should.



Acrobat is also the industry standard for PDF manipulation, which makes sense considering Adobe developed the PDF format.

Also, we are recommending it because even though it is 7 years old, it is still better than any of the freeware out there.

The freeware is OK if you just want to make a document in some other program then output it as a PDF, but the OP asked to actually edit a PDF.  There simply isn't decent freeware that allows that.  Acrobat 7.0 that comes with the CS2 suite is by far the best freeware for the job.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Mar 7, 2013)

Fox it Reader is limited as how much it can edit a PDF file, I think. They have a PDF editor/creator. I make PDF's from Word 2007. It's efficient enough


----------



## Frick (Mar 7, 2013)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Fox it Reader is limited as how much it can edit a PDF file, I think. They have a PDF editor/creator. I make PDF's from Word 2007. It's efficient enough



But you cannot edit existing PDFs, which is what the op wanted.


----------



## dunnmelaniej (Mar 14, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Of course when you google this it shows tons of free pdf editors.
> 
> Does anyone recommend a good one that doesn't install a bunch of malware or other crap on your system?
> 
> thanks in advance.




The one I have used is PDF converter Pro which you can get from http://pdf-file.com. Its not free yet but offers free download trial. Its inbuilt editor was great for editing PDFs without any conversion.


----------



## Tartaros (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe you can help me guys.

I'm also looking for a pdf converter who can convert folders in batches. I got an ebook while ago and I'm interested in using it for reading some comics. I have been resizing the images to the ebook res (600x800) and lowering a little the image quality since it's a waste of space in the flash to keep the original quality, I don't see any difference between a jpg in 60% and 100% in my ebook. And I would prefer the chapters in a single pdf file than having loads of folders and files. I have been looking for it but I haven't found any that allowed me to change the quality of the pictures. And if it can convert an entire folder containing all the chapter folders and making a pdf per folder that would be fantastic, but I guess that's a wild dream.

So do you guys know any jpg to pdf converter who can allow me to resize the images and change the quality? Thanks.


----------



## dunnmelaniej (Mar 19, 2013)

Tartaros said:


> Maybe you can help me guys.
> 
> I'm also looking for a pdf converter who can convert folders in batches. I got an ebook while ago and I'm interested in using it for reading some comics. I have been resizing the images to the ebook res (600x800) and lowering a little the image quality since it's a waste of space in the flash to keep the original quality, I don't see any difference between a jpg in 60% and 100% in my ebook. And I would prefer the chapters in a single pdf file than having loads of folders and files. I have been looking for it but I haven't found any that allowed me to change the quality of the pictures. And if it can convert an entire folder containing all the chapter folders and making a pdf per folder that would be fantastic, but I guess that's a wild dream.
> 
> So do you guys know any jpg to pdf converter who can allow me to resize the images and change the quality? Thanks.



Well All to PDF Converter product of PDF-File.com may help you. I am sure that it is having batch conversion feature and also can convert jpg to pdf. However not confirmed whether it can re-size the image or not.


----------



## erixx (Apr 3, 2013)

tártaros, you can also make PDFs from Word


----------



## caleb (Apr 3, 2013)

erixx said:


> tártaros, you can also make PDFs from Word


Printers are not free either or you got some good free one ?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 3, 2013)

Tartaros said:


> So do you guys know any jpg to pdf converter who can allow me to resize the images and change the quality? Thanks.



same answer, CS2. The way it would work is you would open Acrobat, and create a pdf from all of the jps at full size. then you can set the size options for the file and have it reduce the filesize of the whole pdf at once.


caleb said:


> Printers are not free either or you got some good free one ?



I don't understand this. Of course they are not free, who mentioned printing here?


----------



## Tartaros (Apr 5, 2013)

Sry for the delay, I have been very busy lately 

I gave up on the idea of editing jpgs into pdfs. I tried a bunch of programs and it's quite troublesome to do it the way I wanted. Somehow my ebook doesn't manage very well the image quality in reader mode, apart from other problems related to the conversion, so I will stick with jpgs.

At least I discovered a free and quite complete program to convert images in batches and also create pdfs. It's called Light Image Resizer. Good and fast.


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 13, 2013)

http://download.cnet.com/PDF-XChange-Viewer/3000-10743_4-10598377.html

you can close this thread now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 13, 2013)

arronlee said:


> Adobe Creative Suit CS2?
> Most adobe products are massively overpriced.



Free is overpriced?  Since when?



HossHuge said:


> http://download.cnet.com/PDF-XChange-Viewer/3000-10743_4-10598377.html
> 
> you can close this thread now.



I'm pretty sure the thread could have been closed when I suggested Adobe CS2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree that Adobe CS2 is the best choice right now, but who knows about later? I think leaving this thread open is a good idea. Users can add to it as stuff comes available. Oh and good find newtekie1!  I uses the free version of PrimoPDF on windows 7 64bit and it works great and it's actually better than Adobe Reader Pro 7 in some cases. It has a great pdf printer and you can save images out of a pdf really easy.


----------

